# 1.4 TSI Twincharge vs Turbo only



## Streetrod60 (Apr 2, 2019)

*1.4 TSI Twincharge (EA111) vs 1.4 TSI Turbo only (EA211)*

In My country, recently VW release its new line up for TIGUAN allspace and also Golf MK7. Comparing to prior generation, altough they have "1.4 TSI" the engine spec is totally different.
I find out that the new line up using 1.4 TSI EA211 Engine, while prior generation using 1.4TSI EA111 engine. I seek reference from here and there and Find out major diff :

1. 1.4 TSI EA111 : Using Twincharge (SUpercharge and Turbo)
1.4TSI EA211 : Using Only Turbo

2. 1.4 TSI EA111 Bore X Stroke = 76.5 mm x 75.6 mm
1.4 TSI EA211 Bore X Stroke = 74.5 mm x 80.0 mm 

It seems the VW change its engine character to "Long STroke" now

my question is :
1. As far as i know, character of the "Long Stroke" is gain more Torque at low RPM, Is the change of the engine character to "Long Stroke" to reduce Turbo lag?, since the engine EA211 now dont have a supercharge installed. i have compare also with other engine that have "turbo only", they have a "Long stroke" character.
2. Is the EA211 Turbo is "static"? i mean there are no feature such as VGT (Variable Geometry Turbo) to reduce Turbo Lag.
3. Without changing any other "Hardware" in the engine, Is the change of the Engine character to "long stroke" reduce the HP at top RPM? Because i've seen in the APR web site (And other brands web) that the tuner offer Remap Stage 1 (ECU Only Without any other hardware replacement) EA111 max output HP is at arround 210 HP, while EA211 is at 170 HP.

Regards and thanks,


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

You deduced most of it on your assumptions, the newer engine is less capable performancewise because the whole redesign had fuel efficiency in mind. This might have been a result of the dieselgate scandal and VW wanting to have a better PR standing with different regulator bodies, but this is just my own assumption on it. So to answer your questions:

1.- One of the good things about having the longer stroke, as you said it, is the low end torque delivery being fast enough for city driving conditions, but top end suffers a lot for this. One of the limiting factors in the newer engine is definitely the turbo: the size and the reliability. These snails cannot handle anything over 20psi of boost as they will tend to grenade but, if you tune with the particular characteristics of the engine in mind you can actually benefit in shorter spool times and great torque (in relation with the car's weight) to improve the driving profile. 

2.- This is a very simple turbo design that doesn't benefit from newer technologies like variable geometry. 

3.- Yes, the new design favors torque on the low end over hp at the top end. A lot of people tend to put down the engine's characteristics because of the same comparison that you did on tuner files (170-180hp as the max on the new engine vs 210-230hp on the older design) but, did you look at the torque figures? Stage 1 for the newer engine nets you around 250ft-lbs while on the older design you need full bolt ons and a stage 2 flash to get to 260ft-lbs which isn't that much different considering that the older engine is a tad heavier. So, this opens a new can of worms: while the engine is very very good at producing torque there is another weak point on the design of the cars that use this newer engine and that is almost always is the transmission. I'm not sure which transmission the Jetta uses but the mk7 golfs that have this engine use the MQ250 tranny (02S) which is rated to handle a limit of 250nm of torque, which is 184ft-lbs (what the engine produces in stock form) + whatever VW leaves as a safe margin; I think that's the main reason why tuner houses have not taken this one further without doing transmission swaps and probably turbo swaps as the boost controller is integrated electronically in the wastegate actuator. 

I for one like the new engine design because with proper planning you can have a very efficient daily driver and a good beater car for track days and time attack if you have a circuit with lots of bends available to you in which top end would not matter that much anyway as you would have to focus on keeping your RPM's in the middle range by downshifting a lot.


----------

